# About.com- Real Housewife with IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

According to _E! Online_, the cast of Bravo's upcoming reality show "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" will include Kelsey's Grammer's wife, Camille Donatacci Grammer. Camille made headlines many years ago when she revealed her struggles with severe IBS. According to various web sources, her IBS prevented her from bearing children and thus the two Grammer children were born by surrogate. In the past, Camille and Kelsey Grammer have done an admirable job of educating the public about the nature of IBS. It will be interesting to see if Camille's struggles with IBS are portrayed in this new reality series. Stay tuned!

[sub]Source: _E! Online_ "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Cast Revealed!"[/sub]


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Real Housewife with IBS originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Monday, March 22nd, 2010 at 09:47:05.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

